# Ugly Guys...



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

...Are apparently better for lasting relationships:

Want A Happy Marriage? Be More Attractive Than Your Husband | PsyPost

So, to 18 year old runway model who literally lives within 100 metres of me; *science *says women lowering their standards leads to better relationships _hint hint_.


What are your thoughts on the matter?
Was one of your best relationships with a butt-ugly guy?
Why do you think this is?

Also, sit-coms seem to have cracked this theory decades ago.



[EDIT]
Researchers have speculated that "attractive men have available to them more short-term mating opportunities which may make them less satisfied and less committed to maintain the marital relationship through their behavior."

But, your guess is as good as theirs.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Physical attractiveness isn't less important to wives.
And most of this is bullshit.

Personally, I think it is another way to put pressure on women to be "beautiful." I mean, after a woman reads that, she might feel pressure to make herself more beautiful so she can still be with an attractive guy, who just isn't as attractive as her. 

Never dated a butt-ugly guy. 
Why? Probably because having sex with a butt-ugly guy doesn't sound as good as having sex with an attractive guy. Hahah. ^-^


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds plausible, going into these studies is pretty enlightening. Still remember watching The Science of Sex Appeal, a lot of this stuff would probably inflame a lot of people with some of the findings that came out.

Eh oh well. You know where I can find the report without having to pay 30 bucks for it?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

The13thGuest said:


> Never dated a butt-ugly guy.
> Why? Probably because *having sex with a butt-ugly guy doesn't sound as good as having sex with an attractive guy*. Hahah. ^-^



Well, actually attractive men are more likely to be shit in bed.
More selfish, more likely to not take it on a serious nature, etc.

_The power of Science compels you_


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, you know that social stereotypes... women must be beautiful and men must be rich.










Both sex has their own social pressure. 

I feel sorry for anyone who live in such pressure, though. I wish they will find a way to free themselves.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Is OP ugly?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Hum, the word ugly is so subjective. What is ugly ? My guy has shoulder length hair, a few piercings and tattoos, for anyone who doesn't like this, may consider him ugly. He gets lots of attention from women, he doesn't even realize he's being flirted with.  Personally, i believe he's gorgeous. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 10 women can see 1 man very differently.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Obsidean said:


> Is OP ugly?


I don't think so.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you get this from Cracked, by any chance?

If it's true, what about all the really good-looking guys?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Hosker said:


> Did you get this from Cracked, by any chance?


Yes, but if one hopes to be taken seriously, referencing Cracked is seldom a good choice.



> If it's true, what about all the really good-looking guys?


Don't know, and I don't particularly care.



Obsidean said:


> Is OP ugly?


Not necessarily, my brother is a model, I've dated a model and I'm hoping to date _another_ model.

I don't know how I place physically, but "the ladies" love me still.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Well, actually attractive men are more likely to be shit in bed.
> More selfish, more likely to not take it on a serious nature, etc.
> 
> _The power of Science compels you_


Such a stereotype....


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Such a stereotype....


My man is hot hot hot, in and out of the bedroom


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Such a stereotype....


Stereotypes can still hold proof, if they're backed by science.

I've not bothered to find the article though, I think it was one of these, you're welcome to dig it up.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Stereotypes can still hold proof, if they're backed by science.
> 
> I've not bothered to find the article though, I think it was one of these, you're welcome to dig it up.


Your articles have nothing on my life experience. I don't -need- to read about whether or not all attractive men are better in bed. Want to know why? I'm with an attractive man. Who's amazing in bed.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Your articles have nothing on my life experience. I don't -need- to read about whether or not all attractive men are better in bed. Want to know why? I'm with an attractive man. Who's amazing in bed.


Congratulations, but there's a difference between probabilities and stereotypes, is what I was saying.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Saying "unattractive" men are better in bed is not only reminding me of Revenge of the Nerds, but also sounds like something possibly "unattractive" people tell themselves to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> My man is hot hot hot, in and out of the bedroom


Amen to that, haha.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Saying "unattractive" men are better in bed is not only reminding me of Revenge of the Nerds, but also sounds like something possibly "unattractive" people tell themselves to make themselves feel better.


And what's so bad about boosting the ego of 'unattractive'?

If they're calling themselves unattractive, then they likely _need _a little help in their self-esteem.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> And what's so bad about boosting the ego of 'unattractive'?
> 
> If they're calling themselves unattractive, then they likely _need _a little help in their self-esteem.


Self esteem isn't something you should rely on others to help you with anyways. Self esteem comes from within.

edit-

And besides, no one should really ever assume they are better in bed than anyone else. It makes you look like an asshole, (you being the person). If someone is actually confident, they don't need to brag about it.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Self esteem isn't something you should rely on others to help you with anyways. Self esteem comes from within.


A cute thought, but vastly unrealistic.
Especially when there is so much negative external influence in the first place.

Self-esteem is incredibly compromised of the world's reactions to you.
People are social creatures as a whole, so it makes sense that humans take into consideration the opinions of others.

If someone had never had contact to other people, would they think they were ugly or fat or 'not good enough'?

But anyway, this is getting remarkably off-topic.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Proteus said:


> Actually the guy that drinks his own piss gets his own tv show. That hardly seems like a threat to society.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't care how much better they are for longer lasting relationships.

I'd rather spend a short period of time with a good looking guy than forever with an ugly looking one.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I find it hilarious that people seriously find attractive women threatening. I've experienced it enough to know it's true, but still. :'D None of the stereotypes about attractive women apply to me at all (Kr3m1in don't say a word, I know you want to lol!) But I think I intimidate a lot of men _because_ of that as well; if men are intimidated by attractive women, by intelligent women and by success-oriented independent women, then they'll sure as hell stay away from me!


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I find it hilarious that people seriously find attractive women threatening. I've experienced it enough to know it's true, but still. :'D None of the stereotypes about attractive women apply to me at all (Kr3m1in don't say a word, I know you want to lol!) But I think I intimidate a lot of men _because_ of that as well; if men are intimidated by attractive women, by intelligent women and by success-oriented independent women, then they'll sure as hell stay away from me!


Men in general are only intimidated by women who are a lot more confident than themselves.

If the woman is attractive, intelligent and success-oriented but still has the same amount of confidence as themselves, they generally don't see her as a threat. It's when the woman has all the power that they get intimidated.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> Men in general are only intimidated by women who are a lot more confident than themselves.
> 
> If the woman is attractive, intelligent and success-oriented but still has the same amount of confidence as themselves, they generally don't see her as a threat. It's when the woman has all the power that they get intimidated.


That is a very good point! I have had guys date me when I was in a bad state, and they felt comfortable because I had such low self esteem and therefore could be controlled. Then when I got out of that place suddenly I bothered them. My last relationship completely went out the window when I got out of a depression. >.< I guess I'll have to find some confident men now haha.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I find it hilarious that people seriously find attractive women threatening. I've experienced it enough to know it's true, but still. :'D None of the stereotypes about attractive women apply to me at all (Kr3m1in don't say a word, I know you want to lol!) But I think I intimidate a lot of men _because_ of that as well; if men are intimidated by attractive women, by intelligent women and by success-oriented independent women, then they'll sure as hell stay away from me!


Whoa there.

I am not intimidated by attractive women (i guess you are referring to me since i'm the only one who responded) , i hate them, most attractive women i've come across are just fucking scumbags, using their looks to get shit.

I give my angry , disgusted stare to them, they have no fucking power over me.

In an exam a nice looking girl smiled at me, i gave a disgusted frown in return ---she was trying to get something out of me.

I'm fucking disgusted seeing stupid men falling for their shit and on purpose most of the time.


> intelligent women and by success-oriented independent women


Now those i _can_ respect, but the respect issue depends on other factors, how they get their success and in what, and other factors.

The common notion of success i fucking hate because of the things it involves , things i am not willing to do.

Also you have some nice fucking eyes, hope their real.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Whoa there.
> 
> I am not intimidated by attractive women (i guess you are referring to me since i'm the only one who responded) , i hate them, most attractive women i've come across are just fucking scumbags, using their looks to get shit.
> 
> ...


Rofl, you really hate women huh.

Yes, my eyes are real... 

Nobody's ever given me a damn thing in my life, although because of my looks they have tried to force things on me plenty of times. >.> I pretty much raised myself, got straight A's even though my parents didn't give a rat's ass, and have been job hunting for over a year now attempting to support myself at 18, so I can later pick up some massive college loans and work them off myself. I don't think I could ever trust a man to support me even if he tried; I've seen how that can go down. Even if I did, I love working and I love school. All I really want out of life at this point is to pursue a challenging career path.

So yeah, people assume all sorts of things about me: that I'm spoiled, that I'll pick up a "good catch", that life comes easily to me, whatever. It really is a shame that people don't look past the surface. Doesn't matter if you're good looking or not - people still won't judge you for who you are.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Well, actually attractive men are more likely to be shit in bed.
> More selfish, more likely to not take it on a serious nature, etc.
> 
> _The power of Science compels you_


Or ya know, _better from knowledge of experience_?
I really don't see this correlation of being attractive to selfishness/being inconsiderate. With "not take it in a serious nature", you could also probably say "more fun" too. Let's bet honest, attractive people have better chances of improving charisma due to exposure.

This doesn't mean ugly guys are necessarily bad in bed, but still. Have to know what you're doing.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Romascu said:


> Whoa there.
> 
> I am not intimidated by attractive women (i guess you are referring to me since i'm the only one who responded) , i hate them, most attractive women i've come across are just fucking scumbags, using their looks to get shit.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think this guy's an overdone _avant garde_ art piece.



hziegel said:


> I find it hilarious that people seriously find attractive women threatening. I've experienced it enough to know it's true, but still. :'D None of the stereotypes about attractive women apply to me at all (Kr3m1in don't say a word, I know you want to lol!) But I think I intimidate a lot of men _because_ of that as well; if men are intimidated by attractive women, by intelligent women and by success-oriented independent women, then they'll sure as hell stay away from me!


I think that people who are rife with insecurities can't comprehend that there are functioning people with problems of their own. Its beyond some people to comprehend that people can be overwhelmingly complex and still not shot it to every person.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Rofl, you really hate women huh.
> 
> Yes, my eyes are real...
> 
> ...


 What are you studying?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> Men in general are only intimidated by women who are a lot more confident than themselves.
> 
> If the woman is attractive, intelligent and success-oriented but still has the same amount of confidence as themselves, they generally don't see her as a threat. It's when the woman has all the power that they get intimidated.


Yup. A balance is always healthy in any relationship. Just like a nation, if too much power is given to the government and they trample over the citizens' rights. Likewise, if the population has more control than the government, who is left powerless, then it will fall into anarchy and chaos. Of course, if the government is just as powerless or as strong as the individual, there shouldn't be much of a problem, even if conditions are still far from perfect. 

Two confident individuals would work fine together, as would two with low self-esteem. Both might present their own unique set of problems, but there's still a working traction. In other words, it works. I've always valued ambition, independence, and success myself. I want a partner who can challenge and motivate me. That's hot.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Yup. A balance is always healthy in any relationship. Just like a nation, if too much power is given to the government and they trample over the citizens' rights. Likewise, if the population has more control than the government, who is left powerless, *then it will fall into anarchy and chaos.* Of course, if the government is just as powerless or as strong as the individual, there shouldn't be much of a problem, even if conditions are still far from perfect.
> 
> Two confident individuals would work fine together, as would two with low self-esteem. Both might present their own unique set of problems, but there's still a healthy traction. In other words, it works.


History proves you wrong.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Romascu said:


> What are you studying?


Not sure yet. I was studying Graphic Design for a while but it's not challenging enough. Now I'm looking into something either in business or social sciences. What is this relevant to?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Not sure yet. I was studying Graphic Design for a while but it's not challenging enough. Now I'm looking into something either in business or social sciences. What is this relevant to?


 Just curious , i fucking hate business with a passion and as far as social sciences go i would and will go with economics.

Once i get my degree in sociology (2 years left) i will continue with sustainable economic development at my masters.

For better or for worse (99.9% for worse) where i live university is free (i live in a very atypical country---the no, it's not free, you pay taxes argument doesn't work--in case some cons try to) , provided you have half-decent grades.

I wouldn't like to live in America, even though it has a 1000x higher standard of living than my country, Sweden or Norway on the other hand... it's my purpose in life to get there.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> This thread isn't about rimming, take that elsewhere *shakes fist*


Party pooper


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm... At different times in my life, I have felt "less than" everyone. It did result in me feeling things like, I should be thankful to have anyone, I should bow down to this person and treat them like a princess. And, for a while, I did. The problem is it spawned other feelings in me, simultaneously. Those being resentment, hatred, and rage. The result was I went from being the guy who kissed a girl's ass to the guy who was choking her ass. And, as for being a beneficial long-term partner; in my current mental state, that's completely laughable. It's hard to imagine any woman desiring a lifetime of cheating, lying, verbal/psychological, and physical abuse. When I feel my dignity as a human being threatened in any way, I fight like a cornered dog. In my last relationship, I had reached the point of perceiving it, where it never even existed. Of course, for a guy who has always perceived himself as "ugly", I've been with a fair share of women, and not a single one of them complained about anything, except the ugliness of my personality. Some of them blinded themselves to it for a period of years, some saw it on the first date.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Party pooper


Hot carls are also another topic.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Gosh, way to take a dump on my fun you guys.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Unless you wanted to give an ugly guy a hot carl. Then it'd be on topic.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I haven't seen anything scientific in this thread. Actually its difficult to say that the issue is able to be measured scientifically at all.


There's a massive difference between social sciences and other sciences.

Social science is just the attempted explanation of trends noticed through surveys, not laws that explain the behaviours of objects.




Kr3m1in said:


> Wow. Madness commence.


Pretty much.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

But but but...what about...






I've dated guys less attractive than I am. Much less attractive honestly. Definitely heard "what is _she _doing with _him_?" But it was because they were smart, or made me laugh hard, or connected with me or a variety of other reasons that make up sexual attraction. 

But I am dating someone I consider unbelievably good looking now, exactly my type. And he's smart, funny and a good person. I feel lucky  

And it swings both ways, it really depends on the person. There is recent data showing women cheat more than men now and really they have usually more chances to get out of an unhappy relationship than most men. Women usually have suitors lining up hoping the relationship will sour so they will get their turn. 

I'm not really that concerned about whether I marry someone gorgeous or not. I'm already divorced once anyway. WHOOOOOPS!


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

romascu said:


> anyway--- i agree with you-- sociology is by far a more complex science compared to the hard ones.


hahahahahahaha...hahahahahahaha...hahahahahahaha. Too funny.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> So, to 18 year old runway model who literally lives within 100 metres of me; *science *says women lowering their standards leads to better relationships _hint hint_.


:crazy:



> What are your thoughts on the matter?


Skeptical, like many in this thread. I don't buy into these kinds of things because they can't be scientific enough. People are too complex for such studies to be accurate. Spend five minutes looking for a conflicting study and you'll most likely find one. Wait three months, and the same organization may produce a more in-depth one that finds the opposite.

Anyone know if eggs are good for us this week? And seriously, that's supposed to be hard science, not like this stuff.



> Was one of your best relationships with a butt-ugly guy?


What? No!! Even not taking into account that I don't date men... why would I become involved with someone I wasn't attracted to? ON the other hand, I have been with women who _others_ couldn't see the attraction in... so let me throw one more "attractiveness is subjective" on the pile.



> Why do you think this is?


You're looking for a story of someone unattractive I was with who I was happy with, right?



> Also, sit-coms seem to have cracked this theory decades ago.


:crazy:



> Researchers have speculated that "attractive men have available to them more short-term mating opportunities which may make them less satisfied and less committed to maintain the marital relationship through their behavior."


So, happy relationships are with people who settle for us? I'll pass on that counterintuitive flavor of happiness and keep looking for that forever thing with someone special.



> But, your guess is as good as theirs.


This can apply to the whole study, it seems.

I think that, all things being equal, happier relationships occur when we're attracted to our partner, and that's separate from what the rest of the world thinks of them.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

MisterJordan said:


> There's a massive difference between social sciences and other sciences.
> 
> Social science is just the attempted explanation of trends noticed through surveys, not laws that explain the behaviours of objects.


my replies earlier to romacsu address that.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe it's true, but i wouldnt count on it


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there a chart that measures attractiveness? If so how the fuck did they come up with the measurement? This is troll science. TROLL SCIENCE!


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

for me it is important for a guy to be financially strong )) hehehehe.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

So for all of those who seem to value looks that much, what will you do in 30years? : )

I'm guessing you prefer to have multiple relationships with the beauty ones while you still can?

Body fades.
Mind flourishes.





In before "You must be ugly then"


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> And what's so bad about boosting the ego of 'unattractive'?
> 
> If they're calling themselves unattractive, then they likely _need _a little help in their self-esteem.


Disagreed. They're just being realistic.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ziwosa said:


> Body fades.
> Mind flourishes.


What's with the exclusiveness? Why can't you have both?

I'm beginning to think this study was done with another direction, one concerning "settling" which perhaps took a turn to concern with attractiveness.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

android654 said:


> What's with the exclusiveness? Why can't you have both?


You can have both, for now at least.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ziwosa said:


> You can have both, for now at least.


Because everyone grows to be old and decrepit?

Yeah, there's no way to be a smart old guy who takes care of himself and still has a youthful appearance well into his 60's










That never happens...


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Because everyone grows to be old and decrepit?
> 
> Yeah, there's no way to be a smart old guy who takes care of himself and still has a youthful appearance well into his 60's
> 
> ...


Yes, because becoming a senile body builder is a realistic expectation.

_Outliers _are not _indicators_, people.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Yes, because becoming a senile body builder is a realistic expectation.
> 
> _Outliers _are not _indicators_, people.


Gee, I don't know. Got a friend who's a boxer and old guys like that are all over his boxing gym. They're a dime a dozen at the GNC and the supermarket I frequent. It's not "unrealistic" to be athletic or healthy. Outliers? Definitely when you consider what most people eat and how they live.

The point I was trying to make is you can do things to bolster your appearance rather than sulk because pretty girls don't respond to you. Women respond more to attitude than appearances, and you can boost your attitude by improving your appearance. Or am I being unrealistic?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> The point I was trying to make is you can do things to bolster your appearance rather than sulk because pretty girls don't respond to you. Women respond more to attitude than appearances, and you can boost your attitude by improving your appearance. Or am I being unrealistic?


To an extent, yes one can improve their appearance.

But there's far from miracle cures for genetic faults.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Agreed it's less of a "problem" for males, some even get more attractive over time. 
Can't say the same about women.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol well i dont agree, i mean yes its good if they look good, but i'd much rather have personality over looks any day ^^. Because in the end nomatter how good they look (aka ex gf), if they cant keep up the personality or be able to fulfil me emotionally/mentally then they will be considered unattractive to me because they will drain me

Plus imperfections can be great too ^^, they let us know that we are each imperfect beings


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
The person I'm currently in love with has an appearance that's almost frightening to most people, because of a birth defect. But we got to know each other as friends first and I fell in love with his personality instead of his face. To me, he's one of the most beautiful people I've ever met.


----------



## SilentKnight44750 (Jul 14, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> ...Are apparently better for lasting relationships:
> 
> 
> So, to 18 year old runway model who literally lives within 100 metres of me; *science *says women lowering their standards leads to better relationships _hint hint_.
> ...


 
I think the "term" ugly needs to be defined here or atleast, needs to be clarified from the article's point of view. 


Is it saying:

Ugly, as in "hideous", makes a women cringe or they can't look the guy straight in the eye with flinching or constant eye twitching. Theirs an instant adverse reaction so strong, that it becomes apparent to those around.

Or 

More like a guy women wouldn't approach initially or bee her first or second choice in more quickly deeming "not my type" but may grow accustom ,tolerate or close once she gave him a chance and got to know him.

Actually, women generally are more pickier in a one night stand situation, then interms of persueing a man for a long lasting relationship. This, is atleast speaking from a personal appearance standpoint. I think people date different as they age. Usually, younger women (and men) are, the more superficial their criteria is for picking the type qualities they look for in a dating/mate seeking situation. As people tend to get older and experience life (or life hits them in the mouth) by their choices they made, it usually causes people to put a higher value or look for other things in a individual they may not of placed in a better regard initially.

LIke mentioning earlier, It's important to understand what the mental image that the article wants the reader to associate when coming across these paticular subjective terms Like: Ugly, Attractive, lower standards etc. The judging criteria needs to be better clarified or layed out. I think by doing so, there wouldn't be so many violent reactions it it. Leaves to much to be interpeted.

Though, it's interesting how in america atleast, women are more pickier (let alone, the higher divorce rate), than compared to several european or asian countries. Is it Product of the media, society, upbringing, etc.? 

But it tanks to to tangle and is a two-way street.

Don't know exactly but I think their is something to the initial "Lowering of standards" or changing ideals on one's perception of what's attractive or be willing to persue someone who doesn't exactly fall under all their ideals or the 20-30% that every other woman/guy is persueing. Especially, when your criteria or ideals isn't producing the results your looking for. I believe attraction is both natural and "*Learned"* to an extent*.*

I've seen a lot of people that normally wouldn't date eachother, end up dating and hitting it off really well. I know cases, were there have been guys have been denied but the kept persistent (gradually) of the woman of interest and they ended up getting married.

Personally, I think ugly it too strong of a term to use in this regard but yet, i don't know what the article's criteria is or what it considers for ugly.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Seriously, why the hell should _we_ have to lower _our_ standards? Maybe they just need to lower yours too. Maybe if these ugly guys would stop chasing models and go after equally ugly women they'd be more better off! Think about it. 

Like that will ever happen...:dry:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Seriously, why the hell should _we_ have to lower _our_ standards? Maybe they just need to lower yours too. Maybe if these ugly guys would stop chasing models and go after equally ugly women they'd be more better off! Think about it.
> 
> Like that will ever happen...:dry:



Because there are other things that people can offer rather than physical appeal.

If you had those things, then I'm sure you'd know that.
And subsequently, you'd not have made such a immature statement.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Because there are other things that people can offer rather than physical appeal.
> 
> If you had those things, then I'm sure you'd know that.
> And subsequently, you'd not have made such a immature statement.


Oh noes you hurt my feewings...:dry: 

Incidentally how is my statement immature, or is it actually because the shoe fits a little too snuggly?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Because there are other things that people can offer rather than physical appeal.
> 
> If you had those things, then I'm sure you'd know that.
> And subsequently, you'd not have made such a immature statement.


Doesn't your OP end in a taunt to a guy who lives near you whom you call a "runway model?" That could be considered immature by most who read it. 

This whole topic really just reads like people settling for stability rather than desirability later on in life. Its akin to the stereotype of the unnatractive nerd being ignored in college and high school, only to marry the woman at his work whom he dated a couple of times. I'm not sure about yourself, but I'd prefer to be with someone who wants me rather than someone who thinks we're a "good fit."


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Doesn't your OP end in a taunt to a guy who lives near you whom you call a "runway model?" That could be considered immature by most who read it.


A 'taunt' to someone who has no chance of reading it?
I fail to see how that can be taken seriously.




SuPEReViL said:


> Oh noes you hurt my feewings...:dry:
> 
> Incidentally how is my statement immature, or is it actually because the shoe fits a little too snuggly?


Effect and cause, conveniently within the same sentence.

Ironic, though I'm not sure if you understand such a concept as you fail to hold maturity in mind.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't that even more immature, taunting someone behind their back?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Isn't that even more immature, taunting someone behind their back?


Perhaps, if it was meant in seriousness.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Perhaps, if it was meant in seriousness.


Resorting to cheapshots is one of the first signs. Nice try though. 

So you didn't say? Have I struck the figurative nerve or what? I'm thinking, Si seniorrrrrr. *rolls the or's very um Mexican-like...yeah*


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Doesn't your OP end in a taunt to a guy who lives near you whom you call a "runway model?" That could be considered immature by most who read it.


Oh, and for reference, it's a girl.



SuPEReViL said:


> Resorting to cheapshots is one of the first signs. Nice try though.
> 
> So you didn't say? Have I struck the figurative nerve or what? I'm thinking, Si seniorrrrrr. *rolls the or's very um Mexican-like...yeah*


Not a nerve.
I just feel it's a public service, calling on people when they're being immature enough to insult people who are undeserving of such things.

[EDIT]
It wasn't a GIF, my mistake:











Anyway, getting back on topic...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Of the guys I have loved romantically and have been in relationships with, about half were physically ugly, but were sexually attractive to me for reasons that had absolutely nothing to do with their bodies. The other half were aesthetically pleasing to me, and were sexually attractive to me for reasons that had nothing to do with their bodies. 

My worst relationship was with a moderately ugly guy. One of my best relationships was with one of the ugly guys. My best sex was with one of the aesthetically pleasing guys who happened to be creative. My second best sex was with one of the ugly guys who happened to be sweet and sensual. I don't think it makes much of a difference what my partner looks like. People are just people.

Perhaps at extreme levels, bodies influence relationships by altering the nurture factor, making it so one guy will have a sense of entitlement after a lifetime of having been given certain advantages for his looks, while another may be cynical after having had to work harder for everything he cares about. Perhaps there is a nature factor, too, that has something to do with testosterone levels. I don't know. I suspect it is mostly nurture.

Perhaps that is what makes the difference between the studies and my own observations. The aesthetically pleasing guys I selected were not arrogant, and did not have a sense of entitlement. I didn't have any more trouble with them than I had with the ugly guys. 

I wouldn't select a mate based on what he looked like, regardless of what the studies say, because I don't believe it has any effect on my compatibility with my partners. This impression is based on my own past experiences. 

I am, however, troubled by the implications.

What it might mean is that guys whose partners are less attractive than they are might give those partners reasons to be less satisfied with the quality of the relationships, perhaps by disapproving of them on some level, causing them to feel defensive and antagonistic. This is what I suspect the information really means.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

If having sex didn't _require_ one to be physical, then I'd be a player. I tried to please my ex by making her feel good about herself and giving her a regular opportunity for release of sexual tension -- but I couldn't have conventional sex because she was prudish, anti-pill, anti-condom and anti-child birth. What can I say. I'm a sacrificer in the bedroom. After some amazing sex during the honeymoon, my wife basically put me through an extended dry spell of emotional and physical sexual abuse and repression for 3 years before I finally woke up one day and realized that I hate sex.

Physically I used to be pretty good looking before my disability but sometimes life changes everything when you least expect it. Expectations of the perfect partner can be pretty tough on ourselves. Now I'm wondering if I'd be lucky to get married again. My culture is into arranged marriages, so I was recently approached by a family for a pic ... and apparently after finding out I was divorced and looking at my pic .. I never heard from them again. Hah. Not that I'm complaining though. If I wanted to impress someone, I'd use my mind. And if we can work it out .. so be it - if not, then I'm perfectly happy alone as well.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Oh, and for reference, it's a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just keep projecting and projecting...The main difference here is the maturity it takes to edit.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hosker said:


> Did you get this from Cracked, by any chance?


This was my first thought, too. xD


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Oh, and for reference, it's a girl.


Oh, ok I get it. Well, just to let you know, this whole thing makes you sound very bitter. Either way I'm done, this whole topic is pretty much done from the beginning.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow.....this thread is still going? lulz.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

nottie said:


> This was my first thought, too. xD


I did, but there's a _lot _of things that are undeniably crap on cracked (an article lately talked about how metabolism is a 'lie', for which I am tremendous evidence against).
------------------------------------------------------------------




SuPEReViL said:


> You just keep projecting and projecting...The main difference here is the maturity it takes to edit.


Let's look at the _facts_, shall we?

Post 1.
A trolling of the people in-topic (i.e: 'ugly guys'), steeped in an obnoxious coat as you assert that you're physically attractive, and therefore people who aren't, should give up on attaining to your 'level'.

Post 2.
Me pointing out how thinking that way was immature.

Post 3.
A patronising response, following by the _projection _ that I must obviously be unattractive.

Post 4.
My response, pointing out how you asserting that I'm unattractive, while still thinking you're mature in the same sentence, is quite ironic.

Post 5.
You ascertaining that your misinterpretation is a 'cheap shot'.
Then claiming that I'm upset by this (another projection.)

Post 6.
I once again stated you're being immature to insult people, as you did.
And then a picture on the representation of trolls, which I saw fit to describe the situation.


So yes.
I must be the one who's immature and who keeps on projecting negative things onto you.

_Obviously.
_


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*puts popcorn in microwave*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Finally, a reason why I should be good in a relationship. If only I got any chances.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Finally, a reason why I should be good in a relationship. If only I got any chances.


Being good in bed based on attractiveness or lack of is bs, you do know this right?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Being good in bed based on attractiveness or lack of is bs, you do know this right?


...Read the OP, Eerie...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> ...Read the OP, Eerie...


We debated in it some time ago.


----------

